# Pics of the show horses



## ssshowhorses (Mar 23, 2011)

We did some pics of some of our show horses for this year and I thought I would share!

Bandidos Run N Gun (HOF)- Senior Stallions, over and Country Pleasure Driving







JEM Bobby's Black Ice- Two Year Old Stallions, Under






SS Only A Luxury- Yearling Fillies, Under


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Mar 23, 2011)

They are all beautiful! But I LOVE your first one!


----------



## topnotchminis (Mar 23, 2011)

Very nice. I love the first two.


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 23, 2011)

They are all lovely but that little filly is a doll!


----------



## wingnut (Mar 24, 2011)

I can't pick a favorite! Love them all! Good luck with 'em in the ring


----------



## Rebecca (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow! Lookin' good! I bet they'll look FANTASTIC all cleaned up, seeing as how they all look awesome now.


----------



## MyBarakah (Mar 26, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Mar 26, 2011)

Something tells me you're going to have a very good show season...


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 26, 2011)

very nice

love your first guy


----------



## Matt73 (Mar 28, 2011)

They're all beautiful! That first one, though. Wow! Look at that shoulder!!!


----------



## dreaminmini (Mar 28, 2011)

They look great Sam! All ready to go!



I agree, I think you are going to have a great year.


----------



## ssshowhorses (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone, we are looking forward to getting everyone out there to show!


----------

